# What should I do now?



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Cut off the head of the new 880.....Hahahahahaha!.....What should I do now?......Build one, Oh Yeah!


----------



## Dan Forsh (Jan 15, 2012)

Send it to Simonizer, he'll fix it for you.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Simon wouldn't know what to do.....Hahahahahaha! Now back to the problem! Here's a start!


----------



## Dan Forsh (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay, I suppose you should make a hot saw out of it then:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jropo (Jan 15, 2012)

Why? Its only what 120cc's, you must be bored. 
I wish you would make up your mind, you said "No Wippy Chainsaws" so I started tearing down my 1200 Goldwing. :bang:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 15, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Lost the muffler too!.....I can solve that problem with a pipe. Here's the manifold to mount the pipe.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think this should be moved to the "Head cut of a 880" section it has no buisiness here..... this section is for boring chainsaw threads only..........


JK


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 15, 2012)

opcorn: subscribing


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## Isna (Jan 15, 2012)

I sure want to see what you can do with that... My 088 could take lessons... opcorn:


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 15, 2012)

I sure wish you would learn some machining skills Denis, that just looks like some hack job John did with a rat tail file!
Very nice work!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll never claim to be a machinist, and I know there are pro machinist on the site that have much better machining skills than me. I'm sorta self taught, except for a friend who's move away now, that was a pro machinist helping me out. More fun right now than cuttin logs......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 15, 2012)

Subscribing, been waiting to see someone build one of these new style 880's. :cool2:


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 15, 2012)

Dennis, how do you come up with your combustion chamber volume? The 2 piece heads I've done have been a pain getting things the way I want.:msp_confused:


----------



## Simonizer (Jan 15, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Simon wouldn't know what to do.....Hahahahahaha! Now back to the problem! Here's a start!


Hey take it easy Dennis!, your rib-eye steak and beer could turn into a hot-dog and 7-Up after the Loggersports this summer lol.


----------



## splitpost (Jan 15, 2012)

whoohoo,been waiting for this one


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 15, 2012)

You've gone and messed that saw up good Dennis. Now box it up and send it to BS. He'll get it back to 100% running condition right away!opcorn:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice, looking forward for more.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 15, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> You've gone and messed that saw up good Dennis. Now box it up and send it to BS. He'll get it back to 100% running condition right away!opcorn:



I so want to, but I'm gonna play nice:cool2:


----------



## Jakers (Jan 15, 2012)

opcorn:
subscribed...


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

OK, finished up the head today....here's a look.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

......and for those who really want to see.....the combustion chamber!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 16, 2012)

troutfisher said:


> Dennis, how do you come up with your combustion chamber volume? The 2 piece heads I've done have been a pain getting things the way I want.:msp_confused:



Troutfisher......First you have to decide what fuel you're going to run, gas, alkie, or nitro %fuel. Then you do your "research" and come up with the volume you want to use. 
Rules of thumb......alkie/high compression, gas/high compression, but less than alkie, and nitro %fuel/less compression than gas. Then you have to decide what shape combustion chamber to use. Hemispherical is good, but there's other shapes that sometimes can work better. This is where the experimenting comes in. Do some homework and come up with a volume and I'll show you how to cut your chamber.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweet work Dennis. What kind of lathe bit do you use to cut a hemi chamber?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 16, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Sweet work Dennis. What kind of lathe bit do you use to cut a hemi chamber?



A ground round mill end cutter.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> A ground round mill end cutter.



Just a HSS bit ground to the right shape?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 16, 2012)

Just curious.....what grade alum is that?


----------



## deye223 (Jan 16, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## Smittysrepair (Jan 16, 2012)

Just here for the show. Nice build Dennis! opcorn:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Just curious.....what grade alum is that?



Not sure, bought a rough looking 16"x4" piece of round stock at the scrap yard. Might be 6061, but can't say for sure.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Not sure, bought a rough looking 16"x4" piece of round stock at the scrap yard. Might be 6061, but can't say for sure.



If it was round stock...chances are its 6060 T6.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there a 6061-T6 also?


----------



## Isna (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> OK, finished up the head today....here's a look.



Beautiful!!!
Awesome thread!
if I could manage to save up, I'd love to get you to prepare such a chainsaw. Although I work in the logging industry, most people around here don't even know what a Big Bore is! I get free parts from the local Stihl dealer since I let him try my 440/460BB MM! Although we have a few lumbering contest, such saws don't exist around here. I need one of your saws!!!! If ever you have a modded saw for sale (doesn't need to be a fancy bike saw), PM me.
Keep it going, love this thread...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Is there a 6061-T6 also?



My bad....I meant to type 6061.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 16, 2012)

Isna said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Awesome thread!
> if I could manage to save up, I'd love to get you to prepare such a chainsaw. Although I work in the logging industry, most people around here don't even know what a Big Bore is! I get free parts from the local Stihl dealer since I let him try my 440/460BB MM! Although we have a few lumbering contest, such saws don't exist around here. I need one of your saws!!!! If ever you have a modded saw for sale (doesn't need to be a fancy bike saw), PM me.
> Keep it going, love this thread...



Dennis does do beautiful work for sure. He's nearly a perfectionist and it's paid him big dividends with winning saws in the hands of guys like Mikey Forrester.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 16, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> My bad....I meant to type 6061.



Other possibilities that it could be;

*2011*: Screw machine stock is the best for machining. Fine chips mean faster feeds and longer tool life. Machines to an excellent finish, has good strength, average formability.

*2017*: Machinability approaching 2011. Particularly suitable for deep drilling operations and parts requiring clean, bright finishes. Formability and corrosion resistance are good. Strength is approximately the same as 2011.

*2024*: Slightly more difficult to machine than 2011 or 2017, but has enough strength for aircraft fittings, bolts, fastening devices.

*6061*: One of the most versatile screw machine alloys with good strength, workability, corrosion resistance and ease of joining. Less machineable than 2000 series. 

*6063*: extruded for architectural and ornamental applications. Highly corrosion resistant, with good formability, it is one of the most joinable alloys. Most suitable for anodizing.

*6262*: Screw machine stock in T6511 temper offers more strength and machinability than 6061.

*7075*: Provides the greatest strength available in aluminum bar. Widely used in aircraft applications where light weight plus strength are required.


Too bad you couldnt have found any QC-7.
Fully heat treated and stress relieved. Outstanding thermal conductivity along with high strength and surface hardness and as such, it is suitable for polishing and texturing. 


Anyway........sorry to ramble. :quiet:


----------



## Isna (Jan 16, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Dennis does do beautiful work for sure. He's nearly a perfectionist and it's paid him big dividends with winning saws in the hands of guys like Mikey Forrester.



I know such work has a price and I know it's worth it. Need to save up...


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Troutfisher......First you have to decide what fuel you're going to run, gas, alkie, or nitro %fuel. Then you do your "research" and come up with the volume you want to use.
> Rules of thumb......alkie/high compression, gas/high compression, but less than alkie, and nitro %fuel/less compression than gas. Then you have to decide what shape combustion chamber to use. Hemispherical is good, but there's other shapes that sometimes can work better. This is where the experimenting comes in. Do some homework and come up with a volume and I'll show you how to cut your chamber.



Thanks Dennis. The first head we did was for a 3120 gas pipe saw. We got WAY too much compression. Real hard to start, gets hot fast, couldn't get good rpm from it. It's back apart now, the head is at the machine shop being re-cut.


----------



## Beer Gut (Jan 16, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 16, 2012)

ya gonna paint a marvin the martian on the side of that flyin' saucer? 


looks good man, looking fwd to seeing it make noise!


----------



## little possum (Jan 17, 2012)

2nd thing to do... Get rid of that tiny sprocket! 

Plans for the carb yet?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 17, 2012)

little possum said:


> 2nd thing to do... Get rid of that tiny sprocket!
> 
> Plans for the carb yet?



Yes, intake manifold next. I think you'll like the look of the carb.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2012)

Tilly HL?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, HL Tillitson........but something you've probably never seen before. It's a beauty!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm in for the schoolin'.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's what it looks like mocked up on 084.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 17, 2012)

I *LOVE* Tillys 

Especially the newer anondized ones....they look....well.....mean:devil:


----------



## AU_K2500 (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome build man, Youve got a real nack. Ive been turning and machining for about 5 years now, I love it, its always a blast to mod something to the point of insanity. These are some good looking saws. looking forward to seeing it and hearing it run!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's what it looks like mocked up on 084.


That's a thing of beauty! Can you send me one for my Mac 101/125?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 17, 2012)

Dennis, do you have a plan to unlimit the ignition module?


----------



## edisto (Jan 17, 2012)

How are you going to burn the end of the starter rope on this one?


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 17, 2012)

opcorn:

likey likey

dw


----------



## logging22 (Jan 17, 2012)

Subbing in.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 25, 2012)

Progress :msp_confused:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 25, 2012)

^
^ What he said. +1
^
^


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2012)

What they said, +2


----------



## bplust (Jan 25, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 26, 2012)

Finished up another project and now getting back to the 880 today. Still waiting for the new carb, so won't be working on the intake manifold till it shows up. I think I'll fab the header pipe to fit around the tophandle next.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2012)

Hows the mock up goin with that pipe? 
opcorn:





:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ......and for those who really want to see.....the combustion chamber!



Looks a little rough................ :wink2: oke:

Steve


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 26, 2012)

:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Subbing in!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Didn't have much time today to work on this.....and shot my bow tonight.....but here's what I did do after re-papering my 12" disc sander. The disc sander's a must to get a good fit when making a fusion weld. I prefer to gas weld my pipes and it is a slow process, at least for me.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 27, 2012)

are you talking about just using the stinger to melt the two together and no rod?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 27, 2012)

stihl038x2 said:


> Looks a little rough................ :wink2: oke:
> 
> Steve




Oh......I'm pretty sure that head will get polished.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## deye223 (Jan 27, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 27, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> are you talking about just using the stinger to melt the two together and no rod?



Yes, butted up tight and fused together with no rod. The first weld was with rod to fill the gaps, you can see the small puddles. The other cones are butted tight and welded with no rod using a triple 000 tip.


----------



## AU_K2500 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Didn't have much time today to work on this.....and shot my bow tonight.....but here's what I did do after re-papering my 12" disc sander. The disc sander's a must to get a good fit when making a fusion weld. I prefer to gas weld my pipes and it is a slow process, at least for me.



Very clean looking tig welds! its always nice on an outside corner to be able to loose the rod. just lap over the two edges and like you said "fuse" the metal joint together. i learned at an early age (14) to stick weld, then learned MIG about 18, and have been picking up a TIG torch for the past two or three years. they all have a certain use, and a time that they are perfect and nothing else will do! great skills to have, and great looking welds!!! great job again!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

It's about time your sorry butt updated this thread! You're such a slacker Looks great!


----------



## jropo (Jan 27, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yes, butted up tight and fused together with no rod. The first weld was with rod to fill the gaps, you can see the small puddles. The other cones are butted tight and welded with no rod using a triple 000 tip.



Thats also a faster way to remove a sharp edge or corner on cut piece of steel.


----------



## swerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Subbing,

I don't think he is talking about tig welding. He is Oxyacetylene welding them, since he mentioned a 3 0 tip. I could be wrong though, wouldn't be the first time!!

Oh yeah, great looking job!!


----------



## Smittysrepair (Jan 27, 2012)

swerner said:


> Subbing,
> 
> I don't think he is talking about tig welding. He is Oxyacetylene welding them, since he mentioned a 3 0 tip. I could be wrong though, wouldn't be the first time!!
> 
> Oh yeah, great looking job!!



That is what I was thinking also.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 27, 2012)

AU_K2500 said:


> Very clean looking tig welds!




Those aren't "Tig" welds........They're all gas welds, done with a triple 000 tip. Some brazing will be done, again, with a gas torch, for the mounting backets and to seal the header manifold.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 27, 2012)

Wish I could weld like that! Damn nice!
I'm a person that can weld, not a welder. I know the difference, but a lot of people don't understand it!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 28, 2012)

Got alittle more done tonight......finished the 8 cone header. Each cones inside weld has been ground smooth and cleaned. All the angles look good, ready for the straight cones, then braze up the mount, and bolt it on.


----------



## edisto (Jan 28, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> Wish I could weld like that! Damn nice!
> I'm a person that can weld, not a welder. I know the difference, but a lot of people don't understand it!



I have a welder...but I don't fit either of the above categories.

Did I miss the part where he took the limiter caps off?


----------



## Brian13 (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a really cool build!!! Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## jropo (Jan 28, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Got alittle more done tonight......finished the 8 cone header. Each cones inside weld has been ground smooth and cleaned. All the angles look good, ready for the straight cones, then braze up the mount, and bolt it on.



I'd like to hear that the way it is!
Montana pipe!


----------



## adam32 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lets trade heads and see which one works better... 

View attachment 220414


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd worry about the carb on that one before the head......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## adam32 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I'd worry about the carb on that one before the head......Hahahahahaha!




Yup...you better be worried!! 

What's the point of the "steps" on the top of yours? Just for looks or does it help with cooling a bit?


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wanna see this thing in Somme wood!!!


----------



## AU_K2500 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Those aren't "Tig" welds........They're all gas welds, done with a triple 000 tip. Some brazing will be done, again, with a gas torch, for the mounting backets and to seal the header manifold.



My bad. guess i dont know what im talking about.


----------



## jropo (Jan 29, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Got alittle more done tonight......finished the 8 cone header. Each cones inside weld has been ground smooth and cleaned. All the angles look good, ready for the straight cones, then braze up the mount, and bolt it on.



What fuel is going to be used?
Was the jug ported?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 29, 2012)

jropo said:


> What fuel is going to be used?
> Was the jug ported?



Alkie......but....Come on man!.....even Brad ports his cylinders.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2012)

It's so easy, that even a cave man could do it. But, that's OK Dennis. If you can't figure it out, send it over and I'll do it for you. This one's even on me.:hmm3grin2orange::biggrin: Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Simonizer (Jan 29, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 29, 2012)

jropo said:


> What fuel is going to be used?
> Was the jug ported?



That's like asking Darrell Waltrip if he ran a modified engine.


----------



## adam32 (Jan 29, 2012)

What size sprocket you planning on running? Is this saw for you? Shall I be needing to do some upgrades to mine before summer...


----------



## ChipMonger (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread sure as hell grabbed my attention LOL. Dennis, when do you think you will be done with this saw? and more importantly are you going to post any ids for us CAD addicts?:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jropo (Jan 29, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Alkie......but....Come on man!.....even Brad ports his cylinders.



LoL I don't believe you, pic's or it didn't happen!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jan 29, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leeha (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice work Dennis.
Looks great.




Lee


----------



## jropo (Jan 29, 2012)

leeha said:


> Nice work Dennis.
> Looks great.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what that yellow thing is in your pic, but it looks cool!!


----------



## wendell (Jan 29, 2012)

jropo said:


> I don't know what that yellow thing is in your pic, but it looks cool!!



It seems to be a McCulloch 101B Geardrive


----------



## jropo (Jan 29, 2012)

wendell said:


> It seems to be a McCulloch 101B Geardrive



I guess I need to be more direct, I was wondering if we could see a larger picture of that saw.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 29, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's what it looks like mocked up on 084.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

OK, got somemore done today......When hand rolling cones it's hard to get them perfectly round, and to match, so get out the long vise-grips and tack and your way around the cone. When fusion welding, start at the bottom and work your way up to the top of the cone. It flows real good that way. 











When fusion welding, start at the bottom and work your way up to the top of the cone. It flows real good that way.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Then pound your weld all the way around with a flat hammer. Length ways too. 






Then I like to buff it out with a wirewheel.......and when all done, spray it down with WD40, instead of paint. Gives it a kool patina finish.


----------



## jropo (Jan 30, 2012)

That is really cool I'd love to learn how to do that some day.
Looks like thats gonna be a nice size pipe.
When you first started out did you ever try an AAEN, PSI, ect.? I have never had one, but yours look like a better unit.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Starting to take shape.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the next cone, worked the same way.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

One more cone and the stinger to go. Then a mounting bracket and we're done with the pipe.


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dennis, do you hammer the welds to stress relieve them?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, and to flatten them too.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yes, and to flatten them too.


Nice looking work Dennis.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks!.....she ain't no stamped perfect $400 FMF or Pro Circuit pipe, but it's good enough for who's gettin it!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you build more 3120's or 880's? I'm just curious and wondering what the pros and cons they each have building the saws that you build. Do you prefer building one vs the other?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the 084's myself, but the 3120's make real fast ######## too. In fact they're winning most of the races in the east. Cold start 3 cut racing. Most are stroked and BB'ed. This is the first 880 I've build but it looks to be exact to the 084, except for the crank, and ignition/flywheel. Both 3120/880 will have to have ignition changes.


----------



## jropo (Jan 30, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I like the 084's myself, but the 3120's make real fast ######## too. In fact they're winning most of the races in the east. Cold start 3 cut racing. Most are stroked and BB'ed. This is the first 880 I've build but it looks to be exact to the 084, except for the crank, and ignition/flywheel. Both 3120/880 will have to have ignition changes.



Are saying that the 3120's are bb'ed? If so what is used? If you don't mind.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 30, 2012)

if you want to build a bored and stroked 3120 the helsel's are the ones to get in touch with. i believe its there saws that are out there puttin the beat down on evryone.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful work Dennis!! 
Flawless.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 30, 2012)

What are the major differences between the 088 and 084?


----------



## jropo (Jan 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> if you want to build a bored and stroked 3120 the helsel's are the ones to get in touch with. i believe its there saws that are out there puttin the beat down on evryone.



Thanks
I'd love too, but that sounds a tad pricey!
I ran into a guy at the Amish saw mill that was dopping off some logs, wearing a Husky hat and was telling me about this sort of thing, I thought it was Awesome, but I thought he was pullin my leg. He said who he was and such n such, but my memeory is not the greatest, might of been the same guy! 
To hear of something like this in my area is insane. 
When most people I try to talk to about chainsaws around here say "ya I got a chainsaw, big Husky, one of those Rancher things........." :msp_unsure:
To hear some one say I run a Big bore 3120 on Alky w/ a custom pipe, is like sayin............well you get the point.


----------



## jropo (Jan 30, 2012)

:msp_w00t:
I guess so!!


[video=youtube_share;zsFtECgfjdg]http://youtu.be/zsFtECgfjdg[/video]



Ol' school!!!!! Great!!!


[video=youtube_share;M6RQMCEKs44]http://youtu.be/M6RQMCEKs44[/video]


----------



## MHouse1028 (Jan 30, 2012)

i gotta say that ol'skool video is awesome


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate you Dennis, really! (NO, I'm just jealous as Hell!(


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 30, 2012)

jropo said:


> Are saying that the 3120's are bb'ed? If so what is used? If you don't mind.



Over bored factory jug with a custom piston, or custom wiseco piston.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> What are the major differences between the 088 and 084?



The rod, and the ignition/flywheel. The rod in the 084 is what everybody uses it to build there stroker cranks. All the good 3120 strokers have an 084 rod in them. Very strong and disipates heat real well. Other than that and the ignition/flywheel, they're pretty much ther same.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 30, 2012)

Dennis, where do you get your 084 rods? I remember you had a pic once of new 084 rods.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 30, 2012)

this is building up to be the baddest stihl 88 ever:hmm3grin2orange: talk about power hungry haha


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2012)

Fine looking work Dennis. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Dennis, where do you get your 084 rods? I remember you had a pic once of new 084 rods.



I got them from an old Stihl rep....can't remember his name right now. I heard someone bought all of what he had, a couple of years ago. I still have 3 left.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the pipe all done up. Got it finished this afternoon.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> One more cone and the stinger to go. Then a mounting bracket and we're done with the pipe.



Hey Dennis do you use The Jif creamy PB for flux on the fusion welds to keep them from sugaring after you stress relieve them????
BraHahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Looking good dude,,,



Dennis Cahoon said:


> I got them from an old Stihl rep....can't remember his name right now. I heard someone bought all of what he had, a couple of years ago. I still have 3 left.



I've got two!!!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Dennis do you use The Jif creamy PB for flux on the fusion welds to keep them from sugaring after you stress relieve them????
> BraHahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



That's my Rat bait!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Brazed the mounting bracket to the pipe. Bolted the holding bracket in the handlebar holes and drilled 2 other holes to attach them together.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jan 30, 2012)

mmm, is that saw for who i think it is, i'm thinking out loud here.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 30, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> mmm, is that saw for who i think it is, i'm thinking out loud here.



Yep! It's coming your way soon.


----------



## K.C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice! Just stumbled upon this thread. Subbed... Rep sent!


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep! It's coming your way soon.


hahah, its going to be good.


----------



## splitpost (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn nice work Mate


----------



## wheelman (Jan 31, 2012)

Hookin that pipe to the handle gonna make your hands go numb in those long cuts.








Great work BTW. Thanks for sharing>


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 31, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Hookin that pipe to the handle gonna make your hands go numb in those long cuts. Great work BTW. Thanks for sharing>



If you don't hook it to something it acts like a tuning fork.......it'll vibrate like crazy and break the header. I know this from experience.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 31, 2012)

could you use a rubber block in between the mount and the top handle to isolate the vibration from your hands. just thinking out loud


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 31, 2012)

The whole saw's rubber mounted......you won't notice any extra vibration......but your eyes will be wide Fricking open!!!!.........Hahahahahaha!


----------



## jropo (Jan 31, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's the pipe all done up. Got it finished this afternoon.



That thing is SLICK!!!!!! 
Do we have to wait to see it on ESPN or is there going to be a YT vid.?


----------



## lumberjackau (Jan 31, 2012)

This will throw a cat among the pigeons eh Neil? 

Great work as always Dennis, learn something everytime you post

Cheers
Will


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jan 31, 2012)

i think so, i think so


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dennis, when the handlebar/plastic tank assembly flexes under load will that not put some torque into the pipe since the pipe & motor are a rigid unit ? Maybe not enough to worry about ??

Steve


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

good stuff. newbie question here. how was the pipe designed, experience, calculated, modelled? great job.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 31, 2012)

stihl038x2 said:


> Dennis, when the handlebar/plastic tank assembly flexes under load will that not put some torque into the pipe since the pipe & motor are a rigid unit ? Maybe not enough to worry about ??
> 
> Steve



It might flex slightly, but I have other 084's that have the same design and work perfect. No cracks after years of running. There's no need to sleeve mount the pipe, it doesn't get the pounding a kart does.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 31, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> good stuff. newbie question here. how was the pipe designed, experience, calculated, modelled? great job.



This pipe was designed and calculated from a program, not by me. So it will get tested. My 084 pipe is a cut and run pipe. Run it, cut it, run it, cut it, and where it runs best is where you keep it. Only one cone is different from this pipe, and that's the last cone. It's shorter. Pipe building is a Black Art IMO.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## mactodd (Jan 31, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> This pipe was designed and calculated from a program, not by me. So it will get tested. My 084 pipe is a cut and run pipe. Run it, cut it, run it, cut it, and where it runs best is where you keep it. *Only one cone is different from this pipe, and that's the last cone. It's shorter.* Pipe building is a Black Art IMO.....Hahahahahaha!



I noticed that. What RPM is it tuned to?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 31, 2012)

mactodd said:


> I noticed that. What RPM is it tuned to?



How did you notice the shorter pipe? I didn't post a picture of it.


----------



## edisto (Jan 31, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> How did you notice the shorter pipe? I didn't post a picture of it.



Time to get a set of blinds...


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 1, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I got them from an old Stihl rep....can't remember his name right now. I heard someone bought all of what he had, a couple of years ago.* I still have 3 left.*



Nice :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 1, 2012)

Just remembered the Stihl rep's name. It was Dave Ellis, from Canada.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> How did you notice the shorter pipe? I didn't post a picture of it.



oops!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Feb 1, 2012)

Any picture of the piston?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2012)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Any picture of the piston?



Sure do!.......Hmmmmm........Which piston did you want a picture of.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Dennis, is that Leatherman your super secret porting tool? :wink2:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hey Dennis, is that Leatherman your super secret porting tool? :wink2:



That is a Jack of all things.......but mostly it stirs my cocktails........Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Just remembered the Stihl rep's name. It was Dave Ellis, from Canada.



Ok ya I think I got a bunch of 024-066 large side covers, a bunch of 044 OEM p&c kits, and a bunch of full wraps for 044's for my buddy in washington from him about 10 years ago. He seemed like a pretty good guy.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sure do!.......Hmmmmm........Which piston did you want a picture of.......Hahahahahaha!


Your build looks great and thanks again for sharing the pictures/progression.


----------



## l3lue (Feb 2, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> That's like asking Darrell Waltrip if he ran a modified engine.




Whats a Darrell Waltrip ???

Looking good Dennis


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Your build looks great and thanks again for sharing the pictures/progression.



Thanks Brad......Wish I could show you all the pictures.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 2, 2012)

subscribing izza:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sure do!.......Hmmmmm........Which piston did you want a picture of.......Hahahahahaha!



the word i,m thinking rhimes with duck.........:msp_scared:


----------



## husq2100 (Feb 2, 2012)

i want to see Dennis run either the 3rd from left or the bottom one.....hahahahahahahahahahabhha


----------



## stihl038x2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Just remembered the Stihl rep's name. It was Dave Ellis, from Canada.



I've talked to him, he has a lot of NOS parts for sale, 046,066 some 088 stuff. He runs an ad on KIJIJI out of London I think ?

Steve


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> i want to see Dennis run either the 3rd from left or the bottom one.....hahahahahahahahahahabhha




The bottom one is real close to the piston in my 250 bikesaw...........Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## jropo (Feb 2, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> i want to see Dennis run either the 3rd from left or the bottom one.....hahahahahahahahahahabhha



:msp_ohmy:
Really!!? No way!!!!
He cuts his own slugs..................... :jawdrop:
But with what?:hmm3grin2orange:
Now I REALLY want to see that jug.
Or at least the pile of shavings.
I bet its spacious inside.
Thanks D/C for sharing.
You should teach a shop class.
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## husq2100 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> The bottom one is real close to the piston in my 250 bikesaw...........Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!



make it fit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 3, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> make it fit! :hmm3grin2orange:



There's some 3120's out there with 66mm bores


----------



## mactodd (Feb 3, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> How did you notice the shorter pipe? I didn't post a picture of it.



I was referring to this pipe:





The reversion cone looks shorter than normal for a pipe this size. At least for a bike application. I realize saws are different from bikes.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 3, 2012)

mactodd said:


> I was referring to this pipe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Header, convergent, belly, divergent and stinger.......If you mean divergent, no, I think the picture makes it look shorter. What I was talking about is the "cut and run" pipe I built for the 084 has a shorter and steeper divergent cone and I hadn't posted a picture of that one.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 3, 2012)

Last night I put the saw together with the stock gas carb for a test start-up and run. Main reason was to put some heat to the piston and cylinder and then check for hot spots and any abnormal ware on the piston from the porting. Everything looks good. Also, I got to hear where the rev-limiter was kicking in. Time for the intake plate and manifold, alkie carb, and a test in the wood. I want to see what the rev-limiter does in the wood. I also need to put in the compression release, my left arm is feeling it this morning.


----------



## jropo (Feb 3, 2012)

:msp_thumbup:
Thats Awesome!!!
Thanks for the vid.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lookin' good Dennis !!!!!!! & the saw is not 1/2 bad either 


Steve


----------



## splitpost (Feb 3, 2012)

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 3, 2012)

wow nice work ,looks like the engine in my 250r


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 4, 2012)

Couldn't go another start without putting in the compression release.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 4, 2012)

Drilled and welded the manifold plate






Taped the holes in the plate for the manifold and bolted it on. Had to do alittle grinding on the plate and the case as it was rubbing on the left side.









Have the studs threaded for the HL. Need to drill the center hole through the manifold next. Bolt the carb on the cylinder, and make a throttle rod.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks great Dennis...keep on with the updates.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sure do!.......Hmmmmm........Which piston did you want a picture of.......Hahahahahaha!



dennis what is that cylinder, just wondering why the 090 sitting in that pic there.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 5, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> dennis what is that cylinder, just wondering why the 090 sitting in that pic there.




The 880 right now has a 60mm bore, but can be BB'ed. The 090 cylinder was just sitting it there. I had been inspecting it to see whether it was good enough to send to someone......BTW it has 66mm bore, the same as the bottom piston.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dennis, what is the trick to putting all that heat into the jug (welding), and not warping it ? Do you stuff it with an aluminum slug (heat sink) ?

Steve


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 6, 2012)

No big trick on those welds. Short pass and let in cool, then make another pass. I don't use a slug in the jug, unless I'm welding right on the cylinder itself.. Haven't wrecked one yet!.......but I'am a lucky guy......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## husq2100 (Feb 6, 2012)

very nice work as usual Dennis....certainly no junk yard dog!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Well boys........next thing to do is give'er the wood. Suppose to rain tomorrow, but what are we, a bunch of Sunshine Logger.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Not only does it have to run good.....but it has to look good too!.....OH YEAHHHHH!


----------



## jropo (Feb 7, 2012)

I was wondering when you was going to give us an update.
That thing is awesome!!
Can't wait to see it make some cuts.
Thanks again for sharing this w/ us.

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 7, 2012)

As usual I'm a lil late to the party. 

Nice work Dennis. Makes what I do to em look pretty lame. One of these days I'll put on my big boy saw buildin panties & try some of this. :biggrin:


----------



## adam32 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lets see some pics of the INSIDE of that jug!! That's where the power comes from...all that shiny aluminum doesn't win races!! hahahaha


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

adam32 said:


> Lets see some pics of the INSIDE of that jug!! That's where the power comes from...all that shiny aluminum doesn't win races!! hahahaha




No such thing as a free lunch!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## leeha (Feb 7, 2012)

That thing is awsome, 
Great job Dennis.
What carby you runnin.





Lee


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

leeha said:


> That thing is awsome,
> Great job Dennis.
> What carby you runnin. Lee



Thanks Lee, that's a billet HL Tillotson race carb, drilled to run Alkie and up to 10% Nitro.


----------



## jropo (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Thanks Lee, that's a billet HL Tillotson race carb, drilled to run Alkie and 10% Nitro.



Why did you have to drill it?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> Why did you have to drill it?



To make it flow the right amount of alcohol. You need at least 47% more alcohol compared to gas, to make it run properly. Drilled slightly bigger yet, to run nitro.


----------



## jropo (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> To make it flow the right amount of alcohol. You need at least 47% more alcohol compared to gas, to make it run properly. Drilled slightly bigger yet, to run nitro.



I was wondering what the jetting differences where, Thanks.
If there is that much difference I can see why you have to put them huge carbs. on.

Can't just jet up?, or are talking about the passages in the body its self.
I could also see where you could run out of jet sizes after awhile. 
Sick!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

The HL's don't use removeble jets. They have drilled passages and are controlled by needles and a needle and seat. Just like your chainsaw carb.


----------



## jropo (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> The HL's don't use removeble jets. They have drilled passages and are controlled by needles and a needle and seat.



Its been a min. since I've had a Tilly on the bench, makes sence.
Thanks


----------



## ausneil 1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Not only does it have to run good.....but it has to look good too!.....OH YEAHHHHH!



Send it straight to my place dennis, i have a little job for it in may which will be well recorded of coarse,,,,,, just kidding.
you should get brad to come up here and do some training with me before he runs it, i have plenty of training saws and wood, the only reason i ask that is so i can get a look at it and maybe a cut......... out standing build, the new owner will be prowd of it.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sure do!.......Hmmmmm........Which piston did you want a picture of.......Hahahahahaha!



Great piston selection..so what did you decide to go with ? what skirt width?


----------



## splitpost (Feb 7, 2012)

*Nice work indeed*

opcorn: waiting to see what you end up doing with the coil opcorn:


----------



## promac850 (Feb 7, 2012)

Waiting for vid... opcorn:

If I wanted a head machined for a Super 44A, what would that run for you to do it? Asking out of curiosity...


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 7, 2012)

splitpost said:


> opcorn: waiting to see what you end up doing with the coil opcorn:



No doubt, I also am curious to see how to get those R's up past the rev limit.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Waiting for vid... opcorn:
> 
> If I wanted a head machined for a Super 44A, what would that run for you to do it? Asking out of curiosity...




You'd be better off to have someone around your area do it for you.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis, how could you go and ruin a good saw like that? I bet that thing's only good for 10" wood now!:tongue2:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> No doubt, I also am curious to see how to get those R's up past the rev limit.




No be secrets to get the rev's up.....the coil has to be changed.....I'm sure any(084, 066, 064) non-limiting coil will work. The hard part is to get it mounted so that it's timed properly. It looks as though some grinding and drilling will have to be done. Might be to tough for you......just right for me!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Dennis, how could you go and ruin a good saw like that? I bet that thing's only good for 10" wood now!:tongue2:



Not hardly Bradley!.......that saw will cut any size wood you want it too. Remember, it's running nice and kool on alkie.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No be secrets to get the rev's up.....the coil has to be changed.....I'm sure any(084, 066, 064) non-limiting coil will work. The hard part is to get it mounted so that it's timed properly. It looks as though some grinding and drilling will have to be done. Might be to tough for you......just right for me!.......Hahahahahahaha!



Have you looked at the 441 coil it looks like a direct bolt up match?


----------



## adam32 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No such thing as a free lunch!.......Hahahahahahaha!



Bring it to Redding and we'll see how she runs...


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it limited? Wasn't it M-tronic or what ever?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Brad!......Me and my cousin were cutting big wood when you were still $hittin yellow.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Is it limited? Wasn't it M-tronic or what ever?



One version is the M Tronic the other is just a 441. Which guessing would be like 440 and 460 in its RPM class. I've only seen pics of the coil but looks identical.


----------



## jropo (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Not hardly Bradley!.......that saw will cut any size wood you want it too. Remember, it's running nice and kool on alkie.....Hahahahahaha!



Thats Kool, never thought of that. 
GREAT fire wood saw, for REALLY impatient people, I NNNNNeeeeed one! :hmm3grin2orange:

Twist of the screw for different sized wood?


----------



## lps8 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Outstanding*

that's all I can say!!!!

Larry


----------



## jropo (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Brad!......I was cutting big wood when you were still $hittin yellow.......Hahahahahahaha!



Thats something you don't see every day.
Nice Pic!!


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Is it limited? Wasn't it M-tronic or what ever?



According to Stihl 441 13,500 RPM's. Unlimited


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


>



I really like that picture Dennis.

Are you the dude on his tip toes?????


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> One version is the M Tronic the other is just a 441. Which guessing would be like 440 and 460 in its RPM class. I've only seen pics of the coil but looks identical.



Thanks!.....I did ask and got the tech papers from my stihl rep for the 441, but I thought it was M-tronic only. I'll re-check into that before I start carving on the cases.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Thanks!.....I did ask and got the tech papers from my stihl rep for the 441, but I thought it was M-tronic only. I'll re-check into that before I start carving on the cases.



Only the MS441C is M-Tronic.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I really like that picture Dennis.
> 
> Are you the dude on his tip toes?????



Yep!......they wouldn't let me stand on a block of wood.....said it was cheatin!.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!......they wouldn't let stand on a block of wood.....said it was cheatin!.....Hahahahahaha!



Cool stuff you've been doing Dennis.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Only the MS441C is M-Tronic.



So there's a MS441C and a MS441 and the MS441 has the unlimited coil??????


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis - great pic...when was that taken? Mid to late 80's?


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Thanks!.....I did ask and got the tech papers from my stihl rep for the 441, but I thought it was M-tronic only. I'll re-check into that before I start carving on the cases.



You bet the idea was first posted by Splitpost awhile back I guess know one has had the marbles to try it yet myself included. I don't know enough about coils I thought if the points line up and its putting out the same amount of charge it would be good, but I guess the internals of the coil can be different. That coil if it works could bring the new 880 back to the 088 specs at 12,500 RPM's with carb adjustment and Muffler mod.


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> So there's a MS441C and a MS441 and the MS441 has the unlimited coil??????



There are 3 models of the 441 but yes from what I understand the plane MS441 is unlimited or states 13,500 max RPM in the book.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 8, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Dennis - great pic...when was that taken? Mid to late 80's?



Early 80's.....the Glory Days!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 8, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> There are 3 models of the 441 but yes from what I understand the plane MS441 is unlimited or states 13,500 max RPM in the book.



Thanks, I'll check into that tomorrow. Sure would be nice if it bolted up to the 880 cases.


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Thanks, I'll check into that tomorrow. Sure would be nice if it bolted up to the 880 cases.



Look forward to hearing about it, pics don't tell all but the bolt pattern and everything else looks to be right on.. 

STIHL MS441 IGNITION COIL MODULE | eBay

Heres one on ebay


----------



## young (Feb 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Thanks, I'll check into that tomorrow. Sure would be nice if it bolted up to the 880 cases.



looks close from the service manuals and tech sheets.







880, new 880, 441


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 8, 2012)

young said:


> looks close from the service manuals and tech sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, the 2nd coil in the 1st pic is the new 880 and the 2nd pic is the 441, other than the curve in the ignition wire connection they look close.


----------



## cpr (Feb 8, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Waiting for vid... opcorn:
> 
> If I wanted a head machined for a Super 44A, what would that run for you to do it? Asking out of curiosity...



Way more than bolting on an MC-10 head...


----------



## stihl038x2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice job on using the brass pneumatic air silencer for a tank vent !!! I also noticed chips "glued" to the inside of the clutch cover .............. so where is the vid :msp_confused:

Steve


----------



## MikeT (Feb 12, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> So there's a MS441C and a MS441 and the MS441 has the unlimited coil??????



Fit 088 coil - strait fit - no limiter - our ms880 alky free revs 15500
1124-400-1309 I think.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2012)

MikeT said:


> Fit 088 coil - strait fit - no limiter - our ms880 alky free revs 15500
> 1124-400-1309 I think.



Unfortunately, that's no longer true. They redesigned the case on the newest MS880s. Other changes were made as well.


----------



## splitpost (Feb 14, 2012)

any news on the 441 coil


----------



## crane (Feb 14, 2012)

Great thread!!! Excellent pics!! Great questions


----------



## husq2100 (Feb 15, 2012)

any updates for us Dennis?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 15, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> any updates for us Dennis?



Yep!....put the MS441 coil on it and works well, but it is still a limited coil. Not sure where the rev limit is, but I would say somewhere around 13,500 and 14,000. I thought I heard it kick in slightly, but only one time, coming out of the wood.


----------



## edisto (Feb 15, 2012)

That is bad arse!












...except for the flippy caps...


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Feb 15, 2012)

pretty dang good fabrication work there


----------



## RazvanGL1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!....put the MS441 coil on it and works well, but it is still a limited coil. Not sure where the rev limit is, but I would say somewhere around 13,500 and 14,000. I thought I heard it kick in slightly, but only one time, coming out of the wood.



ms880 is a beautiful saw, but now...I don't have words to describe what I see in this pictures. GREAT MAN, GREAT HOTSAW!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!....put the MS441 coil on it and works well, but it is still a limited coil. Not sure where the rev limit is, but I would say somewhere around 13,500 and 14,000. I thought I heard it kick in slightly, but only one time, coming out of the wood.


Excellent! So it's a bolt on replacement? How about timing? Are you having to run keyless? 13,500 is plenty for a woods ported saw. It's not as ideal as an unlimited coil, but it's a big improvement over stock.


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 15, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent! So it's a bolt on replacement? How about timing? Are you having to run keyless? 13,500 is plenty for a woods ported saw. It's not as ideal as an unlimited coil, but it's a big improvement over stock.



Perfectly put, any modding required to timing? I doubt there is in any in the bolt up they look identical in the pattern.


----------



## splitpost (Feb 15, 2012)

thats great news about the 441 coil ,whooooooohooooooooo


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 15, 2012)

splitpost said:


> thats great news about the 441 coil ,whooooooohooooooooo



And just think that was your idea 2 months ago. I'm so happy I could sh!t.


----------



## young (Feb 15, 2012)

so with the 441 coil your gaining 2000 more rpms vs the new 880 coil? correct?


----------



## crane (Feb 15, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


>



Man if that don't separate the men from the boys..................................

Great pics Dennis, this thread has been a real eye opener......................thanks


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 15, 2012)

young said:


> so with the 441 coil your gaining 2000 more rpms vs the new 880 coil? correct?



Probably closer to 1500 with that coil and a muffler mod you would be close to the 088 specs at 12500 rpm basicaly stock. But then if ported could get closer to the 13000 13500 rpm range that was done before with the old 880 with the 088 coil


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 16, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!....put the MS441 coil on it and works well, but it is still a limited coil. Not sure where the rev limit is, but I would say somewhere around 13,500 and 14,000. I thought I heard it kick in slightly, but only one time, coming out of the wood.



Try a 440 coil, someone modded a 441 and used a 440 coil to unlimit it.


----------



## adam32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great Cahoon! But where's the chainbrake and air filter??? It wouldn't last a tank of fuel in the woods...hahaha


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 16, 2012)

​


Meadow Beaver said:


> Try a 440 coil, someone modded a 441 and used a 440 coil to unlimit it.


A 440 coil would not be a direct bolt up though, it would take modification.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 17, 2012)

Big deal


----------



## little possum (Feb 17, 2012)

Flippy caps!


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Feb 17, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> ​A 440 coil would not be a direct bolt up though, it would take modification.



I dont think modification is a troublesome issue for this guy


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 17, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> I dont think modification is a troublesome issue for this guy



Why would you want to cut and grind on a crankcase if you didn't have to?


----------



## TonyRumore (Feb 17, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> Why would you want to cut and grind on a crankcase if you didn't have to?



uhh....to get an unlimited coil?


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 17, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> uhh....to get an unlimited coil?



Uhh ok.... and when you get an 880 running past 13500 14000 let me know.


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 17, 2012)

Now im going to get it.. I ment for work saw app not what Dennis is building. That saw can run rpm?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> Uhh ok.... and when you get an 880 running past 13500 14000 let me know.



My 084 is only a woods ported muffler saw, and it turns 14K. This saw here is an alky burning race saw with a pipe. An unlimited coil would be a very big deal to me.


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 17, 2012)

I knew I would get it... didn't hurt to bad Brad thanks


----------



## parrisw (Feb 18, 2012)

Where's the video Dennis!!!!! DAMIT!!!


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 18, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> Uhh ok.... and when you get an 880 running past 13500 14000 let me know.



letting you know, and mine is a woods saw

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LW1a9wH0nVM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Beer Gut (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Splitpost clear out your PM box..


----------



## splitpost (Feb 22, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> Hey Splitpost clear out your PM box..



try now


----------



## deye223 (Mar 9, 2012)

Video please


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2012)

It probably won't run


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 9, 2012)

He said the he$$ with it and put it back to stock and posted it for sale here.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry boys!.......No video......but it ran much better than Brad fells trees....Hahahahahaha!.....it's on it's way to Australia......and there is another stock brand new poly flywheel one for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## edisto (Mar 9, 2012)

You should do "pay-per-view".

Does the chain have to be flipped for saws running in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## splitpost (Mar 9, 2012)

edisto said:


> You should do "pay-per-view".
> 
> Does the chain have to be flipped for saws running in the southern hemisphere?



yes ,because our engines run in the oposite direction to yours :yoyo:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 9, 2012)

And you have to cut using the top of the bar too


----------



## edisto (Mar 9, 2012)

splitpost said:


> yes ,because our engines run in the oposite direction to yours :yoyo:





Adirondackstihl said:


> And you have to cut using the top of the bar too



I knew it!


----------



## Beer Gut (Mar 9, 2012)

edisto said:


> I knew it!




The clincher is they hold the saw by the bar and run the throttle with their minds. :msp_scared: Ha


----------



## edisto (Mar 9, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> The clincher is they hold the saw by the bar and run the throttle with their minds. :msp_scared: Ha



The bar of the saw, or the bar that serves cold beer?


----------



## Beer Gut (Mar 9, 2012)

edisto said:


> The bar of the saw, or the bar that serves cold beer?



FOSTERS comes in a big can.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 10, 2012)

I read somewhere in here that some of them down under fellas dont really like Fosters. Whats up with that?


----------



## splitpost (Mar 10, 2012)

logging22 said:


> I read somewhere in here that some of them down under fellas dont really like Fosters. Whats up with that?



because it tastes bloody horrible,bit like xxxx beer..................sorry fellow QLDers,
but my choice is


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 10, 2012)

logging22 said:


> I read somewhere in here that some of them down under fellas dont really like Fosters. Whats up with that?




true, i'm from nsw and fosters is like dish washing water, but a lot drink it just the same.
tooheys draft is the go, not that i drink like i used to.... to many beers on the market nowdays....


----------



## lumberjackau (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm in Qld, I just stick to XXXX, it's everywhere, and no need to confuse the taste buds :msp_w00t:

Cheers
Will


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 11, 2012)

How bout that Bundaburg Rum out of the wooden keg. Drank that all night at the Delaraine Hotel in Tassie. What a hangover!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 12, 2012)

*Fosters ......................*

It is a really strong hatred to have against a man not to drink another man's free beer, but fosters is nasty and is pushing your luck.


----------



## lumberjackau (Mar 12, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> How bout that Bundaburg Rum out of the wooden keg. Drank that all night at the Delaraine Hotel in Tassie. What a hangover!......Hahahahahaha!



:msp_ohmy: had a few rounds with the Bear Dennis, when I first moved to aus it seemed to be a national sport to get the yank pissed on bundy  hangovers?, not at first, but over the years that damn bear seems to have more bite!

Will


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 12, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> It is a really strong hatred to have against a man not to drink another man's free beer, but fosters is nasty and is pushing your luck.



hahahaha, man your spot on.....


----------



## ozflea (Aug 22, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> the word i,m thinking rhimes with duck.........:msp_scared:



Dennis i see a chinese 090 barrel in the background ..................... cool

Dennis i see beer maketh the man watch ya doing drinking that swille


----------



## ozflea (Aug 22, 2012)

Last night I put the saw together with the stock gas carb for a test start-up and run. Main reason was to put some heat to the piston and cylinder and then check for hot spots and any abnormal ware on the piston from the porting. Everything looks good. Also, I got to hear where the rev-limiter was kicking in. Time for the intake plate and manifold, alkie carb, and a test in the wood. I want to see what the rev-limiter does in the wood. I also need to put in the compression release, my left arm is feeling it this morning.



Nice ass Dennis ................... are you feelin' lucky ....................


----------



## ausneil 1 (Nov 13, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Last night I put the saw together with the stock gas carb for a test start-up and run. Main reason was to put some heat to the piston and cylinder and then check for hot spots and any abnormal ware on the piston from the porting. Everything looks good. Also, I got to hear where the rev-limiter was kicking in. Time for the intake plate and manifold, alkie carb, and a test in the wood. I want to see what the rev-limiter does in the wood. I also need to put in the compression release, my left arm is feeling it this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ass Dennis ................... are you feelin' lucky ....................



I think you are story telling again in this post bob,,,
if you had started this saw as you claim it would of been posted in, god would only know how many public forums. First place would of been is your own, 090 alky thread.

No need to worry about hot spots or rev limiters, the saw needs to actually run up and get a little run time. Now if you did do just that, you would of then needed to strip the saw back down (more pic opertunities for you to show) otherwise how would you know everything is ok inside.
(We will forget about what start up oil and fuel mix you used for the test run, as that would be secret.)
Now you already have posted pics of your imported head with a decomp prior to this post so i am guessing a second decomp is needed, or you forgot it already had one and you forgot to push it.
So now i'm wondering why your left arm was sore after starting a 090, possably you are left handed.
Now if it made it into some wood and was cutting something,,, the countless forums would be alive with china 090 sawing vids.



> Nice ass Dennis ................... are you feelin' lucky ....................


[/QUOTE]

???????????????????


----------



## splitpost (Nov 13, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Nice ass Dennis ................... are you feelin' lucky ....................



what the ####


by the way,are those finger ports on that 880 Dennis? i seen em


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 14, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> How bout that Bundaburg Rum out of the wooden keg. Drank that all night at the Delaraine Hotel in Tassie. What a hangover!......Hahahahahaha!



Bundy is great. Over proof is the best version :msp_w00t: Top fuel for a person. 

And Deloraine is about 40 minutes down the road from me. 

And Fosters isn't beer. If you want a real beer try some Boags or Cascade from Tassie or Coopers from SA or one of many microbrewery brews. 

No idea about the hotsaws. :wink2: read back over it all and that's some nice work .....


----------



## lumberjackau (Nov 15, 2012)

deepsouth said:


> Bundy is great. Over proof is the best version :msp_w00t: Top fuel for a person.



OP is tops  wish they made OP Lime&Dry tho, 

hooroo

Will


----------



## StihlKiwi (Nov 15, 2012)

deepsouth said:


> Bundy is great. Over proof is the best version :msp_w00t: Top fuel for a person.
> 
> And Deloraine is about 40 minutes down the road from me.
> 
> ...



We can get Coopers over here now, not bad for aussie beer :jester:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 11, 2013)

bumping a cool thread


----------



## ozflea (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll bump it again love readin' and *seeing all the Aussie suck up's in action* right fellas ....................... Hahahahahaha!

*Question who pays when it blows you Cahoon ?*


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

I was going to subscribe to this thread anyway. Funniest thing is that Will has two of these Cahoon 880's now and I haven't seen one video. I offered him $20 to touch it and he still said no.
Bastard...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 12, 2013)

MCW said:


> I was going to subscribe to this thread anyway. Funniest thing is that Will has two of these Cahoon 880's now and I haven't seen one video. I offered him $20 to touch it and he still said no.
> Bastard...



I really hate when that happens!!!!!!:cool2:

Full Moon Cahoon!!!!! Just gotta love it,, "Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha"


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 12, 2013)

MCW said:


> I was going to subscribe to this thread anyway. Funniest thing is that Will has two of these Cahoon 880's now and I haven't seen one video. I offered him $20 to touch it and he still said no.
> Bastard...



Carefull Matt, you will be accused of being an aussie suck up, offering money to touch it, sh_t what would you do if he let you start it.

Thats just a joke mate, funny thing about this is we all know who has it and we all know it goes.


----------



## ozflea (Mar 12, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> Carefull Matt, you will be accused of being an aussie suck up, offering money to touch it, sh_t what would you do if he let you start it.
> 
> *Better not you touch it then Neil you've buggered a few*
> 
> Besides the truth hurts doesn't it Neil


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol Bob is at it again. Shouldn't you be busy searching for your chinese 3120 parts and stuff?


----------



## ozflea (Mar 12, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Lol Bob is at it again. Shouldn't you be busy searching for your chinese 3120 parts and stuff?



*I'am Rudy i'am but the chings are sold out this month i'll just have to wait *


----------



## lumberjackau (Mar 12, 2013)

Lets see now, I must have a DC saw now by all reports, next there must be an EHP saw in the works, then there is the Varney saw and the MVP saw. Shat, I might as well call up Harley Davidson Racing and have them build me an open outlaw saw 

Good Greif Charlie Brown


----------



## cpr (Mar 12, 2013)

lumberjackau said:


> Lets see now, I must have a DC saw now by all reports, next there must be an EHP saw in the works, then there is the Varney saw and the MVP saw. Shat, I might as well call up Harley Davidson Racing and have them build me an open outlaw saw
> 
> Good Greif Charlie Brown



Why not, they gotta do something with those banned 4-valve OHC PS motors...

Geez.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 13, 2013)

lumberjackau said:


> Lets see now, I must have a DC saw now by all reports, next there must be an EHP saw in the works, then there is the Varney saw and the MVP saw. Shat, I might as well call up Harley Davidson Racing and have them build me an open outlaw saw
> 
> Good Greif Charlie Brown



What are you waiting for Will... everyone likes the sound of a Harley Davidson saw :cool2:


----------



## Macman125 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nothing better than watching d/c and mcb go at Wheres the popcorn and possibly some bacon. I will stick with my fat tire.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 13, 2013)

Got a Honda for you Will. It's much faster than the 880. It would wake-up McBoob!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Macman125 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Got a Honda for you Will. It's much faster than the 880. It would wake-up McBoob!......Hahahahahahaha!



h33ls ya thing of beauty. When you going to build a 426 hemi saw?


----------



## ozflea (Mar 13, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Got a Honda for you Will. It's much faster than the 880. It would wake-up McBoob!......Hahahahahahaha!



*The good lord has taught me patience Cahooooooooooooooon and one day you'll build a real saw one without training wheels*


----------



## MCW (Mar 13, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> Carefull Matt, you will be accused of being an aussie suck up, offering money to touch it, sh_t what would you do if he let you start it.



Not me Neil. Will wouldn't let me near it but he did say $200 and I could touch it. I'm not man enough to start it. Apparently Will was going to get you to come up to start it for him.



ausneil 1 said:


> funny thing about this is we all know who has it and we all know it goes.



Bob?



lumberjackau said:


> Lets see now, I must have a DC saw now by all reports



You have two of them Will so don't try to backpedal now


----------



## lumberjackau (Mar 13, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Got a Honda for you Will. It's much faster than the 880. It would wake-up McBoob!......Hahahahahahaha!



:msp_w00t: now that is a SAW:wave: better have my ducks in a row cutting 3 disks in 4" starting with a bore cut with a saw like that, no room for error


----------



## lumberjackau (Mar 13, 2013)

OOOOPPPPSSS me bad Matt, forgot about the double ender, freaking awesome doing post rip with an 8' bar, the noodles are a sight to behold


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 13, 2013)

lumberjackau said:


> :msp_w00t: now that is a SAW:wave: better have my ducks in a row cutting 3 disks in 4" starting with a bore cut with a saw like that, no room for error



Better start training on the genuine 090 with a 404 chain geared up to buggery, then do the 3 cuts in a 6inch block, try and do it inside 3 inches, so you have a little room for error.
Do that for a couple of weekends and then put it away. Your going to love the 3120 even more after that.


----------



## lumberjackau (Mar 14, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> Better start training on the genuine 090 with a 404 chain geared up to buggery, then do the 3 cuts in a 6inch block, try and do it inside 3 inches, so you have a little room for error.
> Do that for a couple of weekends and then put it away. Your going to love the 3120 even more after that.



no o nine o in my camp, guess I better dust off that ol CP125 sitting way back in the corner gathering dust to practice with, better put it to use or it becomes a boat anchor  both are heavy and slow.


----------



## ozflea (Mar 14, 2013)

lumberjackau said:


> no o nine o in my camp, guess I better dust off that ol CP125 sitting way back in the corner gathering dust to practice with, better put it to use or it becomes a boat anchor  both are heavy and slow.



*Lumberjack ya better off practicing lift your Spoon the one you use to eat ya Weet-Bix *


----------



## johnlhatfield1 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Its got*



bluesportster02 said:


> opcorn: subscribing



ITS GOT My ATTENTION-


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 14, 2013)

lumberjackau said:


> no o nine o in my camp, guess I better dust off that ol CP125 sitting way back in the corner gathering dust to practice with, better put it to use or it becomes a boat anchor  both are heavy and slow.



Proberbly a good thing mate,
yea give the old 125 a squirt, enjoy the ferociouse power of that former king of the forest.:msp_sneaky:


Hows this for a side line sport as a couple of race guys do exactly this.






now that would be awsome.


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 14, 2013)

lumberjackau said:


> :msp_w00t: now that is a SAW:wave: better have my ducks in a row cutting 3 disks in 4" starting with a bore cut with a saw like that, no room for error



Use a bar with a big enough belly and you'll only need to do the bore cuts anyway Will. 
But you'll have to do a NSW type bore cut, none of that taking liberties and doing it away from the centreline Queensland type racing cut 


Hey Matt, pay me money and you can touch mine anytime. Throw in a fiver and I'll even let you fondler the saw !
And what on earth is'ol Bob on about ?
Even I know where that DC saw went ?
The same #### keeps poping up in every freaking thread ?

Which show are we going to see the Methachong 090 perform Bob ?
Stroud ?


----------



## MCW (Mar 14, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> Hey Matt, pay me money and you can touch mine anytime. Throw in a fiver and I'll even let you fondler the saw !



Hmmm. Let me sleep on it Rick. Not literally.



tdi-rick said:


> Even I know where that DC saw went ?



Same here. But does anybody know where the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th piped 880 went to? Will got two so where's the 3rd one gone?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 14, 2013)

MCW said:


> Hmmm. Let me sleep on it Rick. Not literally.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. But does anybody know where the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th piped 880 went to? Will got two so where's the 3rd one gone?




You should see the 880 sitting on my bench with all its custom shiny polished alloy bits... 


Lol joking, I wish... :msp_unsure:


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 14, 2013)

MCW said:


> Same here. But does anybody know where the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th piped 880 went to? Will got two so where's the 3rd one gone?



Ha, and all this talk of 084's and 880's has diverted attention from the DC 3120's and Bike saw............ 












Oh bugger, what have I said ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## lumberjackau (Mar 14, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> You should see the 880 sitting on my bench with all its custom shiny polished alloy bits...
> 
> 
> Lol joking, I wish... :msp_unsure:


I heard you have to wear shades around your shed with all the shiny bits all polished up:msp_wink:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 14, 2013)

lumberjackau said:


> I heard you have to wear shades around your shed with all the shiny bits all polished up:msp_wink:



Yeah especially since I got the 4' stihl neon sigh installed... 







Not really


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MCW said:


> But does anybody know where the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th piped 880 went to? *where's the 3rd one gone?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> No,,, honest mate fair dinkum, thats what i just said.


----------



## ozflea (Mar 16, 2013)

*He is *


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice family orientated signature we have here. Someone has some real class :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 17, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Nice family orientated signature we have here. Someone has some real class :msp_sneaky:



Yeah, some members have been banned for similar photos...


----------



## ozflea (Mar 17, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *He is *



*Yeah i know you fellas just plain love's me longie long time *


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 17, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *He is *



:agree2: what were we talking about.


----------



## ozflea (Mar 20, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> :agree2: *what were we talking about.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Heaven forbid ain't you keepin up with all this gibberish*


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 29, 2013)

ozflea said:


> ausneil 1 said:
> 
> 
> > :agree2: *what were we talking about.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 29, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> please explain ?????



I reckon the mods have taken out the garbage..... And left us mcboob..... Without whatever illustration causes problems. 

Wouldn't have been video of a running saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 1, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> I reckon the mods have taken out the garbage..... And left us mcboob..... Without whatever illustration causes problems.
> 
> Wouldn't have been video of a running saw :hmm3grin2orange:



*Poor ol you tut tut *


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 1, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> If you don't hook it to something it acts like a tuning fork.......it'll vibrate like crazy and break the header. I know this from experience.



And this is why snowmachine exhausts have been manufactured with springs to hold everything together.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 1, 2013)

Nitroman said:


> And this is why snowmachine exhausts have been manufactured with springs to hold everything together.



Go karts have been doing that for years and years


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 1, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Go karts have been doing that for years and years




As have real (as in four stroke) race car headers between the collector and pipes forever.

Two reasons for kart exhausts using springs.

1. Vibration.

2. Easier to tune exhaust length. Karts used to routinely change the exhaust length from track to track to optimise the power curve.
This was important for fixed gear/no clutch karts in particular. ie. those that used to be raced everywhere except the US.

Thought I could at least add a little tech to a BS thread :monkey:


----------



## MCW (Apr 3, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> As have real (as in four stroke) race car headers between the collector and pipes forever.
> 
> Two reasons for kart exhausts using springs.
> 
> ...



Like you'd know anything about racing Rick. Methinks you're just an expert at Google searches


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

MCW said:


> Like you'd know anything about racing Rick. Methinks you're just an expert at Google searches


----------



## MCW (Apr 3, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


>



Go to bed Neil. This is between me and the Rickster...


----------



## ozflea (Apr 3, 2013)

MCW said:


> Go to bed Neil. This is between me and the Rickster...



Yep its past your beddy bed time grasshopper want me to read you a beddy bed time story about a little fella with a wittle chainsaw


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 3, 2013)

MCW said:


> Like you'd know anything about racing Rick. Methinks you're just an expert at Google searches



Bastard.

Just let me keep fooling those who don't know please.


----------



## MCW (Apr 5, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Yep its past your beddy bed time grasshopper want me to read you a beddy bed time story about a little fella with a wittle chainsaw



I wet the bed again Bob. While reading a story about big chainsaws...


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 5, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Poor ol you tut tut *



Well, my life just isn't complete without methsaw####....

But I'm sure that is just a dream, abad dream. 



Matt, was that story about a MS192, with 12 inches :msp_w00t:


----------



## MCW (Apr 5, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> Matt, was that story about a MS192, with 12 inches :msp_w00t:



Don't laugh, you were holding it.


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 5, 2013)

MCW said:


> Don't laugh, you were holding it.



Yeah and pointing to something else saying, isn't in comparison this small and inadequate :msp_wink:

Can't remember if it was a picture of McBob or the 576, 24" bar and a big euc firewood round?


----------



## MCW (Apr 5, 2013)

I dream about sub 35cc homeowner Stihl clamshell saws often...


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 5, 2013)

Man have you Aussie's mucked up this thread!


----------



## MCW (Apr 5, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Man have you Aussie's mucked up this thread!



Bob started it Dennis.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 6, 2013)

MCW said:


> Bob started it Dennis.



*And loving it ............... kiss kiss Dennis gee i hope you shave real real close *


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump bump


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 12, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Bump bump



Desperate McBob?


----------



## cpr (Apr 12, 2013)

All Aussie Dribble Thread 2.0.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 16, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> Desperate McBob?



Man o man how boring this is worse than my chinese 090 thread ................... in case ya missed it Boring boring boring


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 16, 2013)

Someone needs to change McBoob's diaper!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Someone needs to change McBoob's diaper!



Shot not!


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Are there any video's of your saws floating around Dennis?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 17, 2013)

moody said:


> Are there any video's of your saws floating around Dennis?



Bikesaw video only.


----------



## moody (Apr 17, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bikesaw video only.



Bikesaws make my sticker peck out. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 17, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bikesaw video only.



You must have a few where the chain falls off Dennis ............. please brighten our days ..........


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 17, 2013)

moody said:


> Are there any video's of your saws floating around Dennis?





Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bikesaw video only.



Bikesaw, Is it fast?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Bikesaw, Is it fast?



Lol nice one Mr Bow Saw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Lol nice one Mr Bow Saw! :hmm3grin2orange:



absolutely


----------



## ozflea (Jul 19, 2013)

*Does Will get a refund on this one Dennis ?*


----------

